# Meet our new foster kid. Waffle!



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

a few more craptastic cell phone pics! She's seriously like a little stuffed animal - a soft, silky Gund! :lol:


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Uh oh... are you gonna end up keeping this little thing?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

tokipoke said:


> Uh oh... are you gonna end up keeping this little thing?


:lol: Not gonna happen! :lol: I laid down the law with Katy before she even brought the little munchkin home. I have my next two dogs planned already and this sprite isn't one of them. We already have 4 dogs at home and I'm not ready to shock the neighborhood by upping my numbers just yet.

On the other hand... Katy is 21 years old and still living at home. One of the 4 dogs is hers... *IF* she ever decides to move out, she would take Meau and if we'd still be fostering Waffle - I'm SURE she'd want to keep her... but not at this (full) house!

I will be very careful about who takes her, though. The new owner will be interviewed and have to pass our inspection... Waffle deserves only the very best!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

She's very cute! And her fur really does look Maltese, it has that linty quality. Are you falling in love with her?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

question answered


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

plumcrazy said:


> :lol: Not gonna happen! :lol:


Of course not! Millions may doubt u, Plum . . but not me!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, she is just frigging adorable! I know you folks will find the perfect home for this sweet wee gal. She could throw a bit of a wrench into your future plans, couldn't she? So I have every faith she is indeed a temporary guest. I am guessing she'll be placed within a week or two.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

It's frustrating because she *IS *so stinkin' cute she's the perfect puppy for that impulse acquisition. I've had several people insist they want her without asking me _any _questions, or spending more than a minute with her... Those aren't the kinds of owners I'm looking for!!

I want someone who asks me tons of questions and who appears to be considering a long term arrangement. Not someone who falls in love with her adorable cuteness and doesn't think about potty training!! :lol:

So far, the owner of the Gourmet Doggie Diner (where I buy all my pet food and where Hannah gets her acupressure) said her 26 year old son might be interested - his girlfriend moved out with their cocker spaniel mix, leaving their shihtzu mix behind with Barb's son - Scrappy is lonely because the son works all day...

My friend/personal trainer has fallen in love with her cuteness and actually thought about the potty training - she told me she wanted me to train her and then hand her over when I was done!! ound:

My 25 year old Goddaughter has only seen her picture on my facebook page and she texted me about Waffle - she can't have her in her apartment, so she'd give her to her boyfriend (who she's been seeing for just a few months)... GEEEEEZ!!!

Katy's friend posted on facebook that they had a friend who would take her (another incident of never even MEETING Waffle!!) And I'm sure this is another young person with an unstable lifestyle...

My sister would probably take her if we could get her litter box trained (my sister is used to cats - has never had a dog!) She also fell quickly in love with her cute self!!

So, yeah... She'd be easy to place if I didn't have a care of where she ended up. So far I don't have a solid potential home, but I'm sure it won't be long and with the sheer number of people interested, the odds will be in our favor!

In the meantime she's making herself right at home, here. She's learning to entice the big girls to play in the yard - she'll be all brave and sassy and if they get too rambunctious, she runs between my feet and sits there! :lol: She's a Smarty McSmartSmart!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Who wouldn't want her?? She is too cute for words!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Barb he is really cute ! Is that you in the picture OM G I though I had lost weight ! You look fabulous !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maddysmama (Apr 14, 2010)

What a little fluff ball....you should have trouble finding her a home....what is her behavior like.... does it look like she has been worked with at all,,, Good Luck....
She is definitely adorable...


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Update on our little Eggo (Waffle... Leggo my Eggo... Get it??)!! :lol: I have an awesome prospective home lined up for her (seeeeee Countryboy??? I'm NOT keeping her!!)

Family friends, Gary & Rachel, have been considering getting a companion for their 9 year old Shih Tzu, Tess. My sister knew this so she set up an "ambush" tonight - I brought Waffle to Gary & Rach's house because I "happened to be in the neighborhood". It took a few minutes for the girls to warm up to each other, but before long, Tess & Waffle were romping and playing and chasing all over their house! Since they have Tess, they're accustomed to dogs who require grooming - they've also been through the puppyhood/potty training days - albeit a few long years ago. They have two older school age kids who adore Waffle already (who wouldn't???!)

In order to set the family up for success, I agreed to let them pick her up on Thursday afternoon - Rachel has Thursday afternoon and Friday off of work, so she'll have a long weekend to test-drive the baby. They know that there is no pressure - if she doesn't work out, she'll come back to our house in a heartbeat (and no, I still won't _keep _her!), but since she's been at our house for a few days, I know she's an awesome little puppy - no horrible habits - they'll fall in love with her and won't let her go!!

I absolutely love fostering! It's so rewarding to know that we can provide a safe, happy halfway house for pets who find themselves orphaned - and I love helping create happy families!

ps... thanks for the compliment, Sheryl!!! I am feeling pretty amazing since dropping 65 pounds and exercising myself back to health! Like fostering (and pets in general) it has become rather a passion of mine! 

Barb


----------



## muffin (Oct 15, 2011)

plumcrazy said:


> Update on our little Eggo (Waffle... Leggo my Eggo... Get it??)!! :lol: I have an awesome prospective home lined up for her (seeeeee Countryboy??? I'm NOT keeping her!!)
> 
> Family friends, Gary & Rachel, have been considering getting a companion for their 9 year old Shih Tzu, Tess. My sister knew this so she set up an "ambush" tonight - I brought Waffle to Gary & Rach's house because I "happened to be in the neighborhood". It took a few minutes for the girls to warm up to each other, but before long, Tess & Waffle were romping and playing and chasing all over their house! Since they have Tess, they're accustomed to dogs who require grooming - they've also been through the puppyhood/potty training days - albeit a few long years ago. They have two older school age kids who adore Waffle already (who wouldn't???!)
> 
> ...


First I just have to say congrats on losing 65 pounds.. wowza!!  

And Waffle is just too darn cute! I love that shimmery soft fluff she has, makes me want cuddle her all up!! I hope everything works out with Gary and Rachel as I'm sure it will. You did a great thing fostering her. It's nice to know that there are still selfless and caring people like yourself willing to do that to keep dogs from ending up in a shelter and/or going to bad homes! In my area there are very few people willing to foster. When I was talking with the local poodle rescue while I was looking for a dog I spoke with one of the foster homes and she was fostering six poodles because no one else would take any in!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

plumcrazy said:


> In order to set the family up for success


A good point to remember in any interaction with dogs, people, or other animals. Doesn't matter if yr training an A-frame, or setting up a new home.

Too many people move into a new situation without thinking it thru completely . . something unexpected happens . . and the oppourtunity *Canadian spelling * for pleasant, lifelong interaction is lost.

Good on ya, Plum!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What fabulous news Barb! Please keep us posted on little Waffle (even her name is cute!!).


----------

